# So I have MICE!!!!! Ewwwwwww!!!!!



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I was cooking last night and heard a rustling by the microwave, I went over to look and saw a brown blur! So Mike came out and moved the microwave and there were some poops back there!!! A bag of dried lima beans was chewed open in the cabinet, and a pack of rice a roni. So now I have to walk to the store and buy traps (since we have 3ft of snow on the car lol). I looked around, and saw some poopies under the bird cage, I guess they try to eat the pellets he drops into the pan. I guess while we were away for nearly 2 months they moved in. We had some in the florida room this summer, but put out traps and thought we got em, but I guess with the snow they moved back in. When we bought the house there was poison in the basement, and they said that there had been mice and an exterminator came in. I found a mouse mummy in the drop ceiling as well several months ago. I have never had vermin before, its pretty frickin scary, it's like I see mice around every corner now. When we had pet rats (back when we lived in NY)we never had mice, even though we rented and I couldn't put in a dog door, so I just left the slider open for the dogs to come and go. I have read that larger rodents keep smaller rodents away, so maybe I will get another pair of rats. For now I will litter every dark corner with traps lol. The kicker...I have 3 a-hole cats that would just as soon kill me as cuddle lol, and they can't even take care of the vermin!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We always seem to have mice around. I have one outside cat and three inside cats. The best mouser I have is my sons dog.....yep I said dog. River who we believe to be husky and brush wolf will point and kill any rodent he sees.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Eeeewww, so sorry to hear that - I can relate. We had a mouse in the house once & I fell asleep on the recliner, rustling woke me up at 2 am & my cat was in my face with a mouse in her mouth. I FUHREAKED - meh gives me the heebee-geebees.

Aren't mothballs suppose to help, or is that for reptiles? Either way I'd call pest control asap unless you rent then make the lanlord take care of that. Blaahh >.<


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Eeeewww, so sorry to hear that - I can relate. We had a mouse in the house once & I fell asleep on the recliner, rustling woke me up at 2 am & my cat was in my face with a mouse in her mouth. I FUHREAKED - meh gives me the heebee-geebees.
> 
> Aren't mothballs suppose to help, or is that for reptiles? Either way I'd call pest control asap unless you rent then make the lanlord take care of that. Blaahh >.<


Nah we own the house, but I hate poison, I'm hoping I can clear it up with traps, and adding larger rodents to the mix. I have seen animals die from rat poison, and even the slim chance that could happen to the dogs makes me sick. Lady has killed them in the florida room, and if she got one after it ate poison she could very well get poisoned. Plus any lingering fumes could hurt the bird :-( I'm gonna look up the moth balls thing, and see if there's any info out there about that.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, I completely agree about being anti-poison. They don't have other options aside from spraying pesticides? I'd have a hard time using the traps too  why can't the lil guys stay in their grassy areas. You can borrow my cat she'll hunt down any beady eyed pests 

Here's a link I found that's suppose to help with common pests:

http://www.quickandsimple.com/how-to/organize-clean/natural-insect-rodent-repellents


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

use glue traps with pb...or snap traps with a lil cotton and chocolate syrup..The posion is bad and harmful for your pets and family.. The mice/mouse store the food in there cheeks and run along leaving pieces behind that some dogs will end up eatting or kids, and cause problems.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> use glue traps with pb...or snap traps with a lil cotton and chocolate syrup..The posion is bad and harmful for your pets and family.. The mice/mouse store the food in there cheeks and run along leaving pieces behind that some dogs will end up eatting or kids, and cause problems.


I can't help but laugh when I think about the fact those lil critters stuff their cheeks with crumbles...

My old boss's parents had mice in their vaca house & used the glue traps. Then when they'd catch one her dad would toss the trap w/mouse out for the hawks or whatever >.<


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Just let a big ol' snake loose in the house  Nah jk, sorry to hear about your nasty little problem. Hope the traps work!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When I worked at the pet store we had horrible rat probs, right by a creek, and our feeders would sometimes escape (you should see the shipping containers, nearly impossible to get em out without an escapee lol. I found the best bait was kielbasa with pb on it lol, worked every time. I am gonna get one of those plug in deterrers that sends out waves or something, my FIL had one and it helped a lot. I am very very anti poison, so no worries there, and I looked up moth balls and it said put pans of moth balls and pans of ammonia out, and I think ammonia will kill my parrot, so ill just put some moth balls in the closets and such. 

When we lived in NY we bred our own rats for the snake, and one night hubby dropped the CO2 box, and one got away. Yes, we were smoking... Anyway, we didnt know we lost one, and it lived behind the fridge for a while, till I saw it, and we got a humane trap...no luck...sticky trap...he left little footprints in it from taking the food, but didnt put all his weight on and didn't get stuck...snap trap...30 mins later we heard the good news lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Just let a big ol' snake loose in the house  Nah jk, sorry to hear about your nasty little problem. Hope the traps work!


LOL You think I haven't considered letting Peach out to have a go at them??? Unfortunately when she's full grown she could easily kill Raisin, or even one of us! You know in NYC its pretty common for people to release leopard geckos in their apartments, they are naturally shy and stay in the walls and they eat the roaches


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BTW I had no idea that voles are the same as field mouse lol. My neighbor told me all the little holes all over the yards are from voles, I thought they were like little moles, but nope, they what is living in my house. I never heard of voles before moving here.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> LOL You think I haven't considered letting Peach out to have a go at them??? Unfortunately when she's full grown she could easily kill Raisin, or even one of us! You know in NYC its pretty common for people to release leopard geckos in their apartments, they are naturally shy and stay in the walls and they eat the roaches


Crate raisin and let her at it! LOL

isn't she the burmese??


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Crate raisin and let her at it! LOL
> 
> isn't she the burmese??


NO WAY!!! Burmese are too big for me! Serious keepers only lol. Peach is a red tail boa. Still good sized, but not big enough to ever need more than rats (I refuse to kill bunnies lol, I love rats and have kept them as pets, but there's just something that won't let me get past killing bunnies).

Did I ever tell you about the burmese at the pet store??? My cousin coincidentally worked at the same pet store as me, but like 7 years earlier. I never knew (I knew she had worked at one, but not which one) until one of the girls showed me an old photo of the Macaw they used to have, and there was my cousin, snuggling up to it. They told me that the bird lived there for many years, and no one bought it, and it kind of became the store pet. One morning they came in, and there was no macaw in the cage, instead there was a HUGE Burmese with a big fat lump in its belly. It had climbed in, ate the bird, and then couldnt fit through the bars to get out! Turns out it had been living in the ceiling for possibly over a decade. We lost baby snakes all the time at the store, babies are notoriously difficult to contain when they are small, and you know teenage employees and what not. Most escapees get killed by the feral rats and hamsters (scariest thing I ever saw). My friend had to go up in the attic for something and found huge snake skins, many of them, and lots of dust like they were there for a long time! Thats when they put it together that the snake had been living up there so long!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> NO WAY!!! Burmese are too big for me! Serious keepers only lol. Peach is a red tail boa. Still good sized, but not big enough to ever need more than rats (I refuse to kill bunnies lol, I love rats and have kept them as pets, but there's just something that won't let me get past killing bunnies).
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the burmese at the pet store??? My cousin coincidentally worked at the same pet store as me, but like 7 years earlier. I never knew (I knew she had worked at one, but not which one) until one of the girls showed me an old photo of the Macaw they used to have, and there was my cousin, snuggling up to it. They told me that the bird lived there for many years, and no one bought it, and it kind of became the store pet. One morning they came in, and there was no macaw in the cage, instead there was a HUGE Burmese with a big fat lump in its belly. It had climbed in, ate the bird, and then couldnt fit through the bars to get out! Turns out it had been living in the ceiling for possibly over a decade. We lost baby snakes all the time at the store, babies are notoriously difficult to contain when they are small, and you know teenage employees and what not. Most escapees get killed by the feral rats and hamsters (scariest thing I ever saw). My friend had to go up in the attic for something and found huge snake skins, many of them, and lots of dust like they were there for a long time! Thats when they put it together that the snake had been living up there so long!


:hammer::hammer:

My bad I was like girl youre crazy for having a burmese! That's something I admire and respect from a distance! LOL Although I have held one with two other people, that thing had a ridiculous muscle tone.

That's crazy that the snake went unnoticed in the attic for such a long time. that would have sent a couple chills down my spine LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

What people use to do and some still do is get cats. They will catch the mice and get rid of them 4 u lol


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

get a Jack Russel problem solved


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> get a Jack Russel problem solved


TENACIOUS TERRIER! LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Czar said:


> What people use to do and some still do is get cats. They will catch the mice and get rid of them 4 u lol


You wanna come here and tell my 3 CATS to get their butts in gear??? They hate all people, they hate dogs, they are miserable and mean, and they don't even catch the mice!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> TENACIOUS TERRIER! LOL


I love them, ever been to the working JRTC shows? lol the only place my little Hannible didnt get crazy looks for being off the hook and trying to grab other dogs. he did well in the tunnel event and the race. he would have won but when he got to the hole at the end he turned around and rolled any dog that tried to come through. :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gamer said:


> I love them, ever been to the working JRTC shows? lol the only place my little Hannible didnt get crazy looks for being off the hook and trying to grab other dogs. he did well in the tunnel event and the race. he would have won but when he got to the hole at the end he turned around and rolled any dog that tried to come through. :rofl:


No, I personally don't care too much for a jack russel, but I know they don't give up either. I wouldnt be opposed to seeing one in action, I just never went looking for an event


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

JRTs are too much dog for me lol. My pug is pretty darn ferocious tho.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Google Image Result for http://www.allsoeze.com/pic.php?id=482


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

do like my cousins neighbor.. cut the tip off a .22 bullet and fill it w/ bb's, then stuff some cotton in the end.. he shoots them in the house.. lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OK I journeyed to the store, I hope no one saw me flailing in the snow drift outside Walgreens lol! I got the black and decker ultra sonic thingies, and a ton of snap traps. I think the ultra sonic thing is working because I started to hear squeaking!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck! Mice are better than roaches!! lol Oh god... we lived in a bad bad apartment a couple of years ago... the roaches were so bad. The place was nearly condemned because it was so bad... half the place was shut down last time I drove by, including the building we lived in.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> do like my cousins neighbor.. cut the tip off a .22 bullet and fill it w/ bb's, then stuff some cotton in the end.. he shoots them in the house.. lol


lol - are you serious? Why doesn't he just use an airsoft/pellet rifle or bb gun?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Gah, I hate the mice... We ended up having an issue after the county cleared the easement behind our house!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> You wanna come here and tell my 3 CATS to get their butts in gear??? They hate all people, they hate dogs, they are miserable and mean, and they don't even catch the mice!


Loll I'm so mad at that !!!!!!!!! 
I had seven cats at one point along with my pits ...... all my cats were good mouse catchers ..... one of my cats would rip their little bodies apart ugh... another would bring me her prizes so not cool ......
But my BESTEST one ever I just had to put down in Dec Ms Lulu would lay in wait for days at a time til them little suckers appeared if she heard them in the walls .... She caught a RAT half the size of her, she was 13lbs and she carried that bad boy towards me and the kids all proud we ran into my bedroom and slammed the door ... my daughter checked an hour later she was laying on the rat , she smothered it! lol 
Fire those cats !!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Gah, I hate the mice... We ended up having an issue after the county cleared the easement behind our house!


Yeah I think part of the problem was that my neighbor also just tore down her porch, then you have all this snow on top of it, my house must have seemed like heaven lol.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

After 9 months of living in our apartment, we found a mouse running around the kitchen at night. Found out he came in threw the hole where our stove gas line comes in. Put a trap, got em in 1 night, haven't seen a mouse since.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OK here's an update, I think those sonic things really work. I had been in the living room all day and didn't hear or see anything, I plugged in the sonic thingies, and 10 mins later I see one trying to climb the rock band guitar! I think they are scrambling!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We had them when I lived on our farm and I had a guy come out to help me with that problem however I had cats, dogs and my daughter was about 2years old so poison was not an option for us , instead he used D3 the vitamin check with some of your exterminators it may be an option, they keep it in these black little houses where there is a door for the mouse to go in its a small enough amount if your animals or kids got it it wouldnt hurt them but it causes a heart attack in the mice. he also said whatever holes we find around the house inside and out stuff it full of steel wool they cant chew through it / or dont like to at least. worked for us. On the good side though he told us you cant have rats and mice its one or the other so be grateful its not rats lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> lol - are you serious? Why doesn't he just use an airsoft/pellet rifle or bb gun?


its funner... haha


----------

